# HB 688cI HD DI Combo or Lowrance Elite-5 HDI Sonar/GPS Combo



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Looking for advice on new finder. HB 688ciHD DI Combo or Lowrance Elite-5 HDI sonar/gps combo. Any comments would be appreciated!!!
I have a 14' with a 15hp on it so don't want to go bigger screen than these units due to limited space.
Also, does anyone know if the 688 can have the chart plot, 2D sonar, and the DI on the screen at the same time like the pictures of the Lowrance unit?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont know how much your wanting to spend, but look at the humminbird 598 and the 798. The 688 and 698 have smaller screens than the 598 and 798 series. I upgraded from from 597 and was planning on going with the 598 because i wanted side imaging. Bird discontinued the 598 and has gone with tthe 698. The 698 is a mix of the 598 and the 798, with one major down fall its got a smaller screen. I went to gander mtn and they had a special on the 798ci hd si, 699.99 with 50.00 off of that. for 579.99 for the 598 and 649.99 for the 798, i went with the 798. It was a little more than what i wanted to spend but i got everything i could need in a unit without spending a load more money


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I went with the Elite 5 HDI unit for 499 at BPS and came with the Lake Insight Pro map chip and the Lowrance sun cover. Also did 10% off of that for the credit card. Not bad a deal! They only had 3 left of the package then they go back to the standard unit without cover and map chip. Can't wait to get it installed and on the water.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You will like the Lowrance unit, just make sure to check out the lowrance website to get the latest edition of the software in the unit to get the optimal performance out of the unit. I personally run the elite 7HDI as my ram mounted unit beside the 7 Touch, and the HDS 5 Gen 2.


----------

